# Poo Paper



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh dear, I apologise for this most unsavoury of threads. But which bin does one deposit one's used toilet paper in? I suppose I expected to find a receptacle with a suitable toilet roll or pinched-nose icon but the nearest equivalent seems to be cardboard or paper. Enlightenment would be appreciated as I have no wish to offend any of the public workers who do a sterling job.

I am, by the way, talking about the roadside bins, not the ones in situ :heh:


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

MrSpadge said:


> Oh dear, I apologise for this most unsavoury of threads. But which bin does one deposit one's used toilet paper in? I suppose I expected to find a receptacle with a suitable toilet roll or pinched-nose icon but the nearest equivalent seems to be cardboard or paper. Enlightenment would be appreciated as I have no wish to offend any of the public workers who do a sterling job.
> 
> I am, by the way, talking about the roadside bins, not the ones in situ :heh:


When we arrived in Cyprus nearly three years ago we too felt it was a difficult subject to ask about.

Anyway, we use a good quality loo paper, bins in bathrooms with pink plastic bags which get put every day into our kitchen bin and into the green rubbish bin which gets emptied by our wonderful 'dustmen'. 

Not a great solution with all the plastic involved to go into the landfill but we have yet to find paper bin bags which would decompose much quicker.

We do try and keep out green bin washed out and smelling a bit sweeter for the bin men.

hope this helps.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you southcoastlady, our problem lies in that we are currently "off the beaten track" as regards bin collection. So we have to bag up our rubbish and take it to the main road, where there are large blue, green and brown bins with a variety of labels suitable to the desired contents of said bins, except of course, the "processed bog roll" variety .


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

MrSpadge said:


> Thank you southcoastlady, our problem lies in that we are currently "off the beaten track" as regards bin collection. So we have to bag up our rubbish and take it to the main road, where there are large blue, green and brown bins with a variety of labels suitable to the desired contents of said bins, except of course, the "processed bog roll" variety .


Ahh - right… see my recent post 'what do muktars do?' Go on… get in touch with yours and ask him. I am sure a 'man-to-man' conversation will follow as women are not included i this! :boxing:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

MrSpadge said:


> Oh dear, I apologise for this most unsavoury of threads. But which bin does one deposit one's used toilet paper in? I suppose I expected to find a receptacle with a suitable toilet roll or pinched-nose icon but the nearest equivalent seems to be cardboard or paper. Enlightenment would be appreciated as I have no wish to offend any of the public workers who do a sterling job.
> 
> I am, by the way, talking about the roadside bins, not the ones in situ :heh:


We have lived here two years now and always let the paper go in the toilet. We have had no problem. Too be on the safe side we use the Cyprus model of thin two layer paper


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

Well it is BIO waste so it should be the green bin! LOL


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Have you thought of installing a bidet instead? Much nicer to use and no paper to dispose of!


----------

